# Suisin INOX Honyaki Debas (and Mioroshi)



## JBroida (Jan 24, 2012)

Suisin INOX Honyaki 180mm and 210mm Debas as well as the 240mm Mioroshi Deba are all BACK IN STOCK and ready to ship right away

You can see the Suisin INOX Honyaki Debas in action here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/japaneseknifesociety?feature=mhee

Suisin INOX Honyaki Debas @ JKI


----------

